# My journey into stablizing and dying.



## jaustin (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pretty new to stabilizing and thought i would share my experiment with Cactus Juice and Alumilite dye.

going to practice with red 
100 drops red
20 drops yellow
32 oz cactus juice.

2 1" thick pieces of Spalted Hackberry

2 1" thick pieces of Spalted HACKBERRY
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG951892_zpse120a845.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/df32ea2f-ba01-4d81-83bd-7e645c3ad2d3_zps890dce43.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Jun 8, 2013)

Been under vacuum for 1 hr still a few bubbles going to let it sit for 30 mins then apply a vacuum again.
Oven is heating up about 200 degrees on thermometer.


----------



## jaustin (Jun 8, 2013)

wood before
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130608_221638_zps09ea234d.jpg

after removing it from the tank
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG951893_zps46b8dfca.jpg

started where my finger is pointing.
used about 12 oz of cactus juice.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG950421_zpsfea00c16.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see it dry and cleaned up. Good for you for making the effort to do your own. 


.


----------



## jaustin (Jun 8, 2013)

eventually going to get into pressure casting.
Found a old Binks on Craigslist for $35 cost me $25 for a new seal.
Pot says good to 80psi but testing it at 60psi. I will see how long it will hold.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130608_230435_zps79e378f4.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Jun 8, 2013)

Fresh out of the oven.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_000800_zpsb6b9f48d.jpg

cleaned up
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_001959_zpseb3d5b60.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_001922_zps6f1fbf2e.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2013)

John -Its really pretty damned awesome that you are doing and posting this for us, 

That color you just posted may look a little subdued, but when you put an oil on it, it will POP !

Looking forward to the progress pics.
scott


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 8, 2013)

Cut it in half and lets see the penetration you got!! :wacko1:


----------



## jaustin (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks
Can't cut it tonight had a few beers and won't touch a power tool when drinking.So it will have to wait tomorrow.


----------



## jaustin (Jun 9, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> John -Its really pretty damned awesome that you are doing and posting this for us,
> 
> That color you just posted may look a little subdued, but when you put an oil on it, it will POP !
> 
> ...


It does look pink but don't know till you experiment


----------



## jaustin (Jun 9, 2013)

I finally got back out to the shop today. 
Sorry for the big pictures didn't want to resize so that everything can been seen.

The pictures before I split them and after.

Block A
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_121445_zpsf170d8b1.jpg

Block B
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_121511_zps6e5c033f.jpg

Outsides of both blocks after splitting.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_122738_zps373b0942.jpg

Inside of both blocks
If you look on the ones on the right "B' there is some natural wood color that the stabilizing didn't penetrate to.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_122810_zps783991d2.jpg

And the tank after cleaning it up. Could not get all the dye out of the seams.
Used warm soapy water to clean it with.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_121208_zps60337c82.jpg

Glove there showing son and nephew it expanding when you place a vacuum on the chamber.


----------



## jaustin (Jun 9, 2013)

Quick run thru a buffing wheel. Only polished half of the block.
Tripoli and White Diamond.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_125249_zpsd8faf08b.jpg


----------



## jaustin (Jun 9, 2013)

Finished a set off grips out of it.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_205816_LLS_zps2c2a292b.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20130609_205739_LLS_zps38564a5b.jpg


----------

